# What was this bottle used for?



## RyGuy527 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello. I can’t find any information on this Scott’s Four Roses Cuatro Rosas glass bottle. It was found on a family farm in the 1970’s in south Texas. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 16, 2021)

Four roses is a whiskey brand. Been around since 1888. I think its related to/owned by the same people who own Paul jones.


----------



## RyGuy527 (Apr 16, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Four roses is a whiskey brand. Been around since 1888. I think its related to/owned by the same people who own Paul jones.



I found the Four Roses whiskey bottles but none were called “Scott’s” so wasn’t sure if it was the same company or not.  Thank you.


----------



## RyGuy527 (Apr 16, 2021)

RyGuy527 said:


> I found the Four Roses whiskey bottles but none were called “Scott’s” so wasn’t sure if it was the same company or not.  Thank you.


 
Also didn’t see any whiskey bottles with the Spanish “Cuatro Rosas” on it like this bottle has.


----------



## RyGuy527 (Apr 16, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Four roses is a whiskey brand. Been around since 1888. I think its related to/owned by the same people who own Paul jones.



Also didn’t see any whiskey bottles with the Spanish “Cuatro Rosas” on it like this bottle has.


----------



## treasurekidd (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks like it was some sort of hair cream or gel:

SCOTT'S FOUR ROSES Trademark of LEE H. SCOTT, DOING BUSINESS AS SCOTT LABORATORIES Serial Number: 72167419 :: Trademarkia Trademarks


----------



## RyGuy527 (Apr 16, 2021)

treasurekidd said:


> Looks like it was some sort of hair cream or gel:
> 
> SCOTT'S FOUR ROSES Trademark of LEE H. SCOTT, DOING BUSINESS AS SCOTT LABORATORIES Serial Number: 72167419 :: Trademarkia Trademarks



The mystery has been solved. Thank you so very much.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2021)

Made by Knox Glass in Jackson Mississippi probably in 1957. LEON.


----------

